# Best Option, in a pre-made Castile base or Bulk ?



## oranget (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi ! I'm new, and have a very simple starting goal: get some pre-made castile liquid, and learn a bit about adding fragrance oils. Not quite ready to make my own yet. Has anyone here had good or, not so good experiences with any of the following ? I'm looking for something much nicer the "Dr. B." and organic would be great. 

thinking about: The Chemistry store, NDA, Bramble Berry, Jedwards, Bulk Apothecary.

If there are even better options, I would love to hear your thoughts. 

Also... are Castile and Marseilles, similar , or the same ?

Thank You very much !


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2014)

I've worked with NDA in the past and I can tell you that they are a stand-up operation and I would trust any of their products.


----------



## oranget (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm. They have a 100$ minimum, and this is just for me to experiment with. I may have to try another one.  The NDA Ingredient list, looks a bit longer than some. Is there a 'true' or 'purist' Castile recipe, with like 3 ingredients, or is castile a pretty lose term ?

Thank You


----------



## FGOriold (Mar 13, 2014)

I have used Brambleberry's 100% liquid castile paste when I first started to learn about dilution.  It is a true castile paste.


----------



## oranget (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Faith. That one looks very pure, but has an 8 hour cook time, which may exceed my interest at this point. ( i think I mainly want to add scents to things )  I'm so new at this, I didn't even know castile was available as a paste, very interesting, thanks !


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 13, 2014)

Castile soap is made with 100% olive oil and NO other oils and my understanding of Marseilles soap is made at least 72% olive oil.


----------



## FGOriold (Mar 13, 2014)

oranget said:


> Thanks Faith. That one looks very pure, but has an 8 hour cook time, which may exceed my interest at this point. ( i think I mainly want to add scents to things )  I'm so new at this, I didn't even know castile was available as a paste, very interesting, thanks !




Not sure we are talking about the same thing as the paste I am referring to is already cooked and just needs to be diluted into your liquid soap.  

http://www.brambleberry.com/Castile-Liquid-Soap-Paste-P4846.aspx

Any soap paste can take a very long time to dilute properly and 8 hours is not unusual.  If you do not want to dilute paste, then maybe try the liquid soap that is already diluted:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Castile-Liquid-Soap-Base-P4609.aspx


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a Canadian supplier that sells true Castille liquid soap unscented.  https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Castile_Pure_Liquid_Soap_Base_p/62512.htm

 They ship into the US all the time.


----------



## oranget (Mar 13, 2014)

oh Faith, I read the directions, and thought they meant i had to stand there and stir and boil for 8 hours... which, you know, is of zero interest.But maybe I just boil the water, and then it sits, and dilutes ? i may have to call them, as that does look like a very nice product. Here is what it says,

"Directions for Diluting: To dilute your soap paste, we recommend using a large pot so your pot will be half full when you're done. When the water is boiling, add the paste and stir thoroughly. Keep in mind that this can take up to eight hours depending on how much paste you're diluting at one time. When the soap paste is fully dissolved it's ready to use. Let the liquid soap cool and add your fragrance or colorant (or both). Recommended dilution rate 4:1."

It looks like it has a wonderful economy to it, as well, if it makes so much.


----------



## oranget (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Lindy, That Voyageur one looks nice too. I like the simple list of ingredients. I wonder why some of the castiles are so long, with coconut, sunflower etc, oils. I mean, I wonder if the extra ones are better, do something good, or are just cheaper than the Olive.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2014)

The difference is that one of them is a true castile (only olive oil) and the others are fake castile's.  The ones with the additional oils are going to lather better and might suit your needs just as well.


----------

